# انتوا وصغيريين كنتوا بتخافوا من ايه ..؟!!



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

*صباح الخير**




*
*زي العنوان ماهو بيقول كده
انتوا وصغيريين كنتوا بتخافوا من ايه ؟**



*
*كلنا واحنا صغيريين كان في حاجات كتير بتخوفنا
زي مثلا
 اشخاص معينين (قريب .. جار .. دكاتره ..الخ )**



*
*كلمات معينه كانوا بيخوفونا بيها لو معملتش كذا هجبلك 
( البوعبع .. ام رجل مسلوخه ..سعاد المحروقه:t33: .. الخ )
فيلم معيين كنت كل ماتشوفه انت وصغير تخاف منه او من بطل معيين فيه **



*
*موسيقي معينه اما كنت بتسم**عها كانت بترعبك**



*
*فيه حاجات كتيرررر جدا كانت بتخوفنا واحنا صغييرين
ياتري انت\ي كنتوا بتخافوا من ايه ؟؟*
*



**





**انا عن نفسي لما كان عندي 4 سنين كنت بترعب من الكتعه اللي في فيلم العفاريت
*
*




بجد كانت بترعبني الست دي جدااا *




*وكمان كنت بخااف جدا من موسيقي نشرة الا**خبار*



* ومحدش يقولي اشمعني**




وكنت لما بنام لازم اكلفت رجليا كويس ومخليش صوباع واحد باين منها
لاني دايما كان عندي هاجس ان في حد هيجي يسحبني من رجليا وانا نايمة**



*

*يالهوي ده انا كنت طفله متخلفه بشكل متخلف*





*يلا مستنيه اعرف من كل واحد\ة فيكم ايه اكتر حاجه كانت بتخوفكم وانتوا صغيريين
وانتي كمان ياسلوي شاركينا الحوار وقوليلنا كنتي بتخافي من ايه* :new6:
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

شكرا علي الموضوع . 
بس بصراحة بعد الكلام اللي انتي بتخافي منه ده  مافيش كلام يتقال اصلا 

انا كنت بخاف من الكلاب بس


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

هههههههههه حلو الموضوع هتفكرينا بالذى مضى يا لولو لكن  الاجمل حكاية اننا هنشوف مشاركة سسسسسلووى 

بصى انا حصل معايا موقف خلانى اخاف من اى شخص عنده تخلف عقلى 
مرة كنت بالمدرسة بسنة 2 ابتدائى تقريبا وكنت بلعب مع اصحابى لعبة الاستغماية 
اللى هى واحد يغمى عيونه وكلنا نجرى نستخبى منه فيا ستى كان معانا ولد بالفصل اسمه مرسى هههه شوفتى لسه فاكرة اسمه هو عنده اعاقة بس بنسبة كبيره يعنى بيتشنج كده ومبيتكلمش كويس كلامه مش مفهوم يا دوب بس بيعرف يمشى وممكن يمسك القلم بصعوبة ومعرفش دخلوه مدرسة ازاى  المهم الواد كان المدرسين بيتعاطفوا معاه وبيحاولوا يريحوه علشان حالته كان لما  ياعدوه ميرضاش ياعد فى اى ديسك لازم هو اللى يختار وكان له معاملة خاصة ووضع خاص وكزا مرة يصمم يأعد جانبى وانا ببقا هموت من الخوف ومن اسلوبه مش قادرة وحاولت كزا مرة اسيب الديسك واعد اى حتى تانى يلف ورايا 
اليوم اللى كنا بنلعب ده انا استخبيت فى حتة واتارى مين متابعنى عم  مرسى ده والواد يجى ورايا ويمسك برقبتى  انا اتخضيت وحالتى بقت حالة واعدت اصوت هو  تقريبا من صويتى اتعصب واتشنج بزيادة وكان ماسك بزمارة رقبتى ومش عاوز يسيبنى العيال جوم على الصوت حاولوا يبعدوا الواد طبعا اطفال وهو متخشب طلعوا يجروا نادوا المدرسين وخلصونى من ايده بصعوبة  ومن بعدها علفكرة مشفتهوش بالمدرسة تانى  
من ساعتها يا ستى اتعاطف  من بعيد لكن لو شوفت حد بالشارع كده اموت  لحد ما ابعد عنه اعصابى ترتاح  حتى لو ركبة العربية ههههاحس انه هيهجم عليا


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههه حلو الموضوع هتفكرينا بالذى مضى يا لولو لكن  الاجمل حكاية اننا هنشوف مشاركة سسسسسلووى
> 
> بصى انا حصل معايا موقف خلانى اخاف من اى شخص عنده تخلف عقلى
> مرة كنت بالمدرسة بسنة 2 ابتدائى تقريبا وكنت بلعب مع اصحابى لعبة الاستغماية
> ...



ليكون ده مرسي


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

مرسى مين مرسى على الكرسى هههههههه لا ياعم التانى من الشرقية  وبعدين انا من سن مرسى يا جوزيف الله يسامحك هههه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (21 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> مرسى مين مرسى على الكرسى هههههههه لا ياعم التانى من الشرقية  وبعدين انا من سن مرسى يا جوزيف الله يسامحك هههه


انا قلت حاجة اهو تشابه اسماء ممكن يكون كل اللي اسمه مرسي نفس العينة 

يارب يسمع منك ويسامحني  :yaka:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> شكرا علي الموضوع .
> بس بصراحة بعد الكلام اللي انتي بتخافي منه ده  مافيش كلام يتقال اصلا
> 
> انا كنت بخاف من الكلاب بس


*لالالا كلاب ايه
انا بحب الكلاب من صغري اصلا:t33:
دول طيبيين جدا ومش بيئزوا حد غير اللي بيئزيهم

*



> ميرضاش ياعد فى اى ديسك لازم هى اللى  يختار وكان له معاملة خاصة ووضع خاص وكزا مرة يصمم يأعد جانبى وانا ببقا  هموت من الخوف ومن اسلوبه مش قادرة وحاولت كزا مرة اسيب الديسك واعد اى حتى  تانى يلف ورايا
> اليوم اللى كنا بنلعب ده انا استخبيت فى حتة واتارى مين متابعنى عم  مرسى  ده والواد يجى ورايا ويمسك برقبتى  انا اتخضيت وحالتى بقت حالة واعدت اصوت  هو  تقريبا من صويتى اتعصب واتشنج بزيادة وكان ماسك بزمارة رقبتى ومش عاوز  يسيبنى العيال جوم على الصوت حاولوا يبعدوا الواد طبعا اطفال وهو متخشب  طلعوا يجروا نادوا المدرسين وخلصونى من ايده بصعوبة  ومن بعدها علفكرة  مشفتهوش بالمدرسة تانى
> من ساعتها يا ستى اتعاطف  من بعيد لكن لو شوفت حد بالشارع كده اموت  لحد ما  ابعد عنه اعصابى ترتاح  حتى لو ركبة العربية ههههاحس انه هيهجم  عليا


*يالهوي يانيفو ده كان مستقصدك بقا:t33:
بس انا اعرف ان الاطفال ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه
بيبقالهم مدارس مخصوصه تقريبا 

وبعدين كان لازم مايجيش المدرسة تاني
لانه كان هيرتكب جريمة وهو غير مدرك ياعيني

بس المفروض تكرهي لعبه استغماية مش تكرهي مرسي:t33:
*​


----------



## soul & life (21 يناير 2015)

هههه كرهت الاثنين وحياتك


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 يناير 2015)

انا كنت بخاف صوت من تكتكة الساعة بليل ونقط الميه فى الحنفيه لما تقول توق ..توق ..توق ..توق 

رعب رعب هههه

كمان كُنت بترعب بحس ان فى مونيستر هيجي يخطفني 
وكنت اقعد اروح يمين وشمال بعينتيني قبل ما انام اراقب الأوضه.

كمان كانوا بيخوفونا بحاجه إسمها "السيلعوه" ..

كانو يقولولنا بتيجي تفتح الباب بليل وبتخطفك وبتحبسك فى الجبل .

ياااااااااااااااااااااااي انا خوفت دلوقت..

السيلعوه .. السيلعوه .. السيلعوه 

هيلب مييييييييييي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> انا كنت بخاف صوت من تكتكة الساعة بليل ونقط الميه فى الحنفيه لما تقول توق ..توق ..توق ..توق
> 
> رعب رعب هههه
> 
> ...


*ايه ياكريس الدلع ده حد يخاف من تكات الساعه
اهي تكات الساعه دي فيروز غنتلها "عم شوفك فـ الساعه في تكات الساعه ":t33:
وحد يخاف من نقط المية
لا بجد انت كنت طفل بتدلع*





اه انا اعرف السعلوة دي
بس مش مخيفه برضو
مش بقولك بتدلع :t33:​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2015)

ههههه سلوي بقت عامل مشترك معانا في اي حاجة دلوقتي :t33::t33:
أنا بقا كنت بخاف من تحت السرير :t33: دائماً كان عندي احساس ان فيه حرامي او عفريت تحت السرير علشان كده كنت اخاف اطلع رجلي او أيدي من السرير وانا نايمه علشان محدش يشدني :t33::t33:
كنت بخاف من الممثلة اللي اسمها نجمة ابراهيم ، ياساتر يارب ، عليها عيون مبرقه مشوفتهاش قبل كده ، أنا مشوفتلهاش فيلم كامل لأَنِّي مستحملش ، إنما شوفتلها حته في فيلم كانت عامله تقريبا رئيسه عصابه ولا رَيَّا وسكينة، حاجة منيلة كده :t33: المهم أنا شوفتها وهي بتبرق واتسمرت في مكاني وبقيت احلم بيها 
ولحد دلوقتي علي فكرة مبستحملش أشوفها ، مش بخاف منها طبعا زي الاول ، بس قلبي بيتقبض لما بشوف تبريقتها ، بجد حاجة مهوله يعني :t33:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2015)

*يابنتي سلوي دي بقت عامل اساسي عندنا اصلا 
أأأأه بجد انا حاسه بيكي ومن هاجس ان في حد هيجي يشدك من رجلك وانتي نايمة ده
بس الحمد للله مطلعتش مهجسة لوحدي 

بس مين نجمة ابراهييم دي
انا معرفهاش 
طيب كانت في فليم ايه مثلا
بصي انا كنت بخاف كمان من الست اللي كانت في فيلم
الشموع السوداء اللي هي كانت مرات فتحي  وقتلته ولبستها في ايماان
دي
*




​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

> بصي انا كنت بخاف كمان من الست اللي كانت في فيلم
> الشموع السوداء اللي هي كانت مرات فتحي وقتلته ولبستها في ايماان



دي كيووت خالص يا بنتي..وعملت ادوار مؤثره ..


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه ياكريس الدلع ده حد يخاف من تكات الساعه
> اهي تكات الساعه دي فيروز غنتلها "عم شوفك فـ الساعه في تكات الساعه ":t33:
> وحد يخاف من نقط المية
> لا بجد انت كنت طفل بتدلع*
> ...



يا بنتي مدلع ايه بس .. انا كنت عيل فريد من نوعه ..:dance:

دنا كنت بشوف الاشبح حواليا ..لكن مش بيقربولي..:dntknw:

كل دا من "القداحه العجيبه":smil13:

الله يرحم زمن القداحه بئا..

وربنا يسامحك علشان مش عارف انام..:a82:

حاسس السيلعوه بتخبط ع الباب..:new2:

اقوم افتح ممكن يكون الدليفري .؟:beee:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> دي كيووت خالص يا بنتي..وعملت ادوار مؤثره ..


كيوت ايه حرام عليك
دي كان عليها بصة عيين ترعب:dntknw:​


"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> يا بنتي مدلع ايه بس .. انا كنت عيل فريد من نوعه ..:dance:
> 
> دنا كنت بشوف الاشبح حواليا ..لكن مش بيقربولي..:dntknw:
> 
> ...


الا هي ايه القداحه دي ياخويا
تكونش الكابريته:t33:

علي فكرة اليلععوه مش بتخوف بكلمك بجد
دي شبه البوبي كده وعادي خالص:smil12:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 يناير 2015)

*نخافوا ؟؟

نووووووووووووووووووو


أنا ما كنتش بنخاف 

آل نخاف آل 








أنا بس كان عندى فوبيا إن حد من إخواتى أو بابا أو ماما يموت 
و أنا صغيرة ما كنتش مستوعبة الفكرة 



بس حتى و أنا مستوعبة الفكرة ناو 
مازالت الفوبيا موجودة
​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2015)

موضوع جميييل يا باااتوووو

شكل موضوع الخوف من تحت السرير دا مشترك بين ناس كتير هههههه
و انا منهم-- كنت بردوا اخاف من تحت السرير و اخاف ايد او رجل او صوباااع يطلع بره السرير احس انى هتشد منه-- و لو طفيت النور علشان اروح على السرير كنت اخاف اقرب و اتشد فكنت اقف بعيد و اقوم نطه على السرير من بعيد ههههههههههه
علشان الى تحت السرير ميسحبنيش من رجلى ههههههههههههههههه
كنت برتاح نفسيا لما اكون نايمه على سرير مقفول من تحت الى هو بيبقى مقفل خالص بادراج-- 

و افتكر كمان هههههههههه
بس محدش يدحك عليا ها ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و انا صغيره خااالص كنت شوفت كرتون تعلب طلع لخنازير صغيره من الكابينيه/ التويلت/ المرحاض ههههه--
فكنت اترعب اخش الحمام ممكن اقف اعملها على نفسى او لو دخلت كنت اخلص بسرعه و اقوم افط اشد السيفون و اقول فى بالى ايوا كدا لحقته قبل ما يطلعلى و شديت المايه زمانه اتسحب تانى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبيطه جداا جدااا هههههههه
ممممم ايه تانى كنت بخاف منه
ايوا كنت بخاف انى اعوم جنب اى حد--
لان مره و انا بعوم واحد صغير مسك دماغى و نزلها تحت المايه-- و كنت كل ما اجى اطلع يقوم منزلها تانى-- هو كان بيلعب و مش واخد باله انى مش باخد نفسى و بموت--
كنت انا صغيره جدا و يدوب متعلمه سباحه 4 سنين تقريبا او اقل بكام شهر و هو اكبر بكام سنه-- و فضل كدا لحد ما بدائت اشرب مايه كنت بحاول ازقه او ابعد دماخى مش عارفا لانه مسكنى من شعرى و دماغى لحد ما ماما اخدت بالها و نتط يومها بهدومها كامله فى البسين ههههه

فيه حجات تانيا بس ابقى احكى لكم بعدين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (22 يناير 2015)

[QUOT

*يالهوي ده انا كنت طفله متخلفه بشكل متخلف*





؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انتي متأكدة 
*يلا مستنيه اعرف من كل واحد\ة فيكم ايه اكتر حاجه كانت بتخوفكم وانتوا صغيريين
وانتي كمان ياسلوي شاركينا الحوار وقوليلنا كنتي بتخافي من ايه* :new6:
​[/QUOTE]
لما تذكري الاخت سلوى لازم تحتفظي بالالقاب (سلوي77)
منتظرينك يا سلوي 
انا عارف هتخافي من مين


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نخافوا ؟؟
> نووووووووووووووووووو
> أنا ما كنتش بنخاف
> آل نخاف آل
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ودى تيجى برضه ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!*​​ :new6::new6::new6:​


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فيه حجات تانيا بس ابقى احكى لكم بعدين


 *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ابوس أيدك ...أنتى على الأخص تحكى حواديتك على بعضها فى مشاركة واحدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا مش ناقص الناس تتفرج عليا طول اليووووم 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​​
> *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآلآ*​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]ابوس أيدك ...أنتى على الأخص تحكى حواديتك على بعضها فى مشاركة واحدة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أنا مش ناقص الناس تتفرج عليا طول اليووووم [/FONT]*​
> 
> ...


ما بلاش على بعضها يا عبووود  هههههههههه
 بس حاجه تانيا كنت بخاف منها انت عارف قصتها كويس و قعدت تدحك عليها شهووووووور هههه كان عندى رعب انى اعدى شارع-- و لحد دلوقتى تقريبا بخااف جدا و انا بعدى--- و كمان و انا سايقه بقيت اخاف على الى بيعدوا---
 يعنى اكون على الدائرى و حد عدى من قدامى بفضل بعينى متابعاه لحد ما اتطمن انه وصل للرصيف هههههه حركه لا اراديه -- كل دا من الحادث الى حصلى الى طيرت كام متر فيه ده لما العربيه خبتطنى و روحت نازل رووووول لاخر الشارع  
يومها الكل فكرنى مت اصلا و سابونى و راحوا يمسكو فى رقبت السواق و ماما من السرخه قعدت تتعالج شهور الحبال الصوتيه   ضربت ههههه 
ماما حبيبتى طلع عينها معايا :new8:[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> ​
> دنا كنت بشوف الاشبح حواليا ..لكن مش بيقربولي..:dntknw:​
> كل دا من "القداحه العجيبه":smil13:​
> الله يرحم زمن القداحه بئا..​
> ​



ايه موضوع الاشباح دا؟
 و يعنى ايه القداحه العجيبه؟؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ما بلاش على بعضها يا عبووود  هههههههههه
> بس حاجه تانيا كنت بخاف منها انت عارف قصتها كويس و قعدت تدحك عليها شهووووووور هههه


*شهوووررر؟
دة أنا كل ما أفتكرها ( أدحك ) 
:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *شهوووررر؟*
> *دة أنا كل ما أفتكرها ( أدحك ) *
> *:new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


 مش فاهما يا عوبد ايه يدحك يعنى ؟ :thnk0001:
كل ما تقول لى موت من الضحك اقول يا ربى انا بحكيله قصه  ماساويه -- كنت هسلم نمر و ناس شافوا المنظر اوغما عليهم-- تقوم تدحك انت
 هههههههههههههههههههه  هو منظر ممكن يبقى كومدى فى الحكى بس مكنش كومدى ساعتها


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش فاهما يا عوبد ايه يدحك يعنى ؟ :thnk0001:


 *[FONT=&quot]ماهو أمى قالت لى نفس الكلا ...لما أنفجرت فى الضحك*​
*[FONT=&quot]قالت لى بتضحك على أية ؟ - حكيت لها 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالت لى ياعين امها ؟....ودى حاجة تضحك ؟!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن طريقتك فى الحكى والكتابة ومعرفتى بكوارثك المعتادة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى اللى ضحكتنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب أنا قريت لك عنوان موضوع ( عنوان بس ) أسمه ( أنا نحس )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قعدت أضحك من قبل ما أفتحه [FONT=&quot]و[/FONT]اقراه ...لأنى واثق أنى هقرا كوارث[/FONT]*​ 
:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 يناير 2015)

​*يا نهار خوووف ده انا كنت بخاف من خيالى هههههه
اكتر حاجة كانت بتخوفنى الضلمة مقدرش اقعد فى الضلمة 
احس انى بتخنق 
لما كان النور بيقطع كنت برقع بالصوت والبس فى اى حد جنبى وزى ما تيجى تيجى هههههههه
انا من كتر خوفى وانا نايمة جنب اختى 
وهى نعسانة فى عاشر نومة وانا من الخوف مش عارفة انام 
لما كنت اجى انام ﻻزم اتغطى مبينش اى حاجة منى 
بس كنت بتخنق وهموت واطلع اخد نفس وادخل تانى 
وافضل ع الحال ده لحد ما اﻻقينى خﻻص هفطس اقوم واخدة نفس وهوووب تحت البطانية هههههههه
لما افتكر حاجات تانى هبقى اجلكم ههههه
*


----------



## geegoo (22 يناير 2015)

أنا اللي فاكره مسلسل " هند و الدكتور نعمان "
طبعا 90 % منكم مش هيعرفه لأنه قديم حبة 
كنت بخاف أوي من الراجل اللي خطف هند أو كان هيخطفها ...
مع إنه كان بيمثل حاجات تانية بس في المسلسل ده كان مرعب ليا و انا صغير ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 يناير 2015)

geegoo قال:


> أنا اللي فاكره مسلسل " هند و الدكتور نعمان "
> طبعا 90 % منكم مش هيعرفه لأنه قديم حبة
> كنت بخاف أوي من الراجل اللي خطف هند أو كان هيخطفها ...
> مع إنه كان بيمثل حاجات تانية بس في المسلسل ده كان مرعب ليا و انا صغير ..


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه طبعا فاكره هند و الدكتور نعمااان  
انال كمان كنت بخااااف من الراجل و هى كمان مشاهد خوفها منه كانت فظيعه كنت ببقا ماسكا المخده و مستخبيه وراها مبينى عينى بس و ادخل استخبه تانى ههههه:11_9_12[1]:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2015)

*



			نخافوا ؟؟
نووووووووووووووووووو
أنا ما كنتش بنخاف 
آل نخاف آل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ايوة بقا ياعم الاسكندراني انتا :gun:
*


> *أنا بس كان عندى فوبيا إن حد من إخواتى أو بابا أو ماما يموت
> و أنا صغيرة ما كنتش مستوعبة الفكرة
> بس حتى و أنا مستوعبة الفكرة ناو
> مازالت الفوبيا موجودة*


*طبعا ربنا يخليهم ليكي يارب ومش يحرمك منهم ابدا
ولا من اي حد بتحبيه يارب:94:

بس اللي استغربته انك تكوني طفله وبتفكري في النقطة دي بالتحديد !

*


> كنت بردوا  اخاف من تحت السرير و اخاف ايد او رجل او صوباااع يطلع بره السرير احس انى  هتشد منه-- و لو طفيت النور علشان اروح على السرير كنت اخاف اقرب و اتشد  فكنت اقف بعيد و اقوم نطه على السرير من بعيد ههههههههههه
> علشان الى تحت السرير ميسحبنيش من رجلى ههههههههههههههههه


*يظهر ان كل الاطفال كانت بتخاف حد يسحبها وهي نايمة
وواضح ان فيه اجماع علي كده
يعني مطلعتش عندي تهيوئات لوحدي الحمد لله:smile02

*


> انا صغيره خااالص كنت شوفت كرتون تعلب طلع لخنازير صغيره من الكابينيه/ التويلت/ المرحاض ههههه--
> فكنت اترعب  اخش الحمام ممكن اقف اعملها على نفسى او لو دخلت كنت اخلص بسرعه و اقوم افط  اشد السيفون و اقول فى بالى ايوا كدا لحقته قبل ما يطلعلى و شديت المايه  زمانه اتسحب تانى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
**حبو بجد عايزة اقولك انك قتليتيني ضحك
ايه اللي انتي كتبتيه ده هههههههه
ده انتي مشكله بجد:smile02*



> مره و انا  بعوم واحد صغير مسك دماغى و نزلها تحت المايه-- و كنت كل ما اجى اطلع يقوم  منزلها تانى-- هو كان بيلعب و مش واخد باله انى مش باخد نفسى و بموت--


*اخص عليه من الرخم غلاسه ده *:act31:



> لحد دلوقتى تقريبا بخااف جدا و انا بعدى--- و كمان و انا سايقه بقيت اخاف على الى بيعدوا---
> يعنى اكون على الدائرى و حد عدى من قدامى بفضل بعينى متابعاه لحد ما اتطمن انه وصل للرصيف هههههه حركه لا اراديه


دي اصبحت عقده نفسية بقا ياحبو:smile02
بصي انا عمري ماشوفت حد بيترعب وهو بيعدي الشارع زي ماما
يالهوي عليها بتفصلني ضحك اما بنكون بنعدي الشارع سوا
تقريبا بتوقف كل الشارع عشان تعدي:smile02




> لما تذكري الاخت سلوى لازم تحتفظي بالالقاب (سلوي77)
> منتظرينك يا سلوي
> انا عارف هتخافي من مين


اه سوري نسيت 77
احنا اسفيين ياسلوي 
سيبك من سلوي بس وقولي انت كنت بتخاف من ايه
ولا مكنتش بتخاف برضو زي ايرو :smile02​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 يناير 2015)

*



			يا نهار خوووف ده انا كنت بخاف من خيالى هههههه
اكتر حاجة كانت بتخوفنى الضلمة مقدرش اقعد فى الضلمة 
احس انى بتخنق
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ضلمة ايه ارورو
ده انا عايزة اقولك 
اني من  وانا صغيره
مابعرفش انام غير والدنيا كحل
انتي بس اللي قلبك روهيف:smile02
*


> *لما كنت اجى انام ﻻزم اتغطى مبينش اى حاجة منى
> بس كنت بتخنق وهموت واطلع اخد نفس وادخل تانى
> وافضل ع الحال ده لحد ما اﻻقينى خﻻص هفطس اقوم واخدة نفس وهوووب تحت البطانية هههههههه
> *


*بتغطستي ايه يابنتي
انتي مستأكده انك كنتي بتنامي في اوضتك
ولا في حمام سباحه هههههههههههههه
بجد تخيلت شكلك وانتي بتغطسي تحت البطانيه وموتت ضحك ههههه*:smile02


> *لما افتكر حاجات تانى هبقى اجلكم ههههه*


*ماشي اروري هستناكي
بس وحياتي عندك بلاش تفتكري حاجه في غطس تاني *


> أنا اللي فاكره مسلسل " هند و الدكتور نعمان "
> طبعا 90 % منكم مش هيعرفه لأنه قديم حبة
> كنت بخاف أوي من الراجل اللي خطف هند أو كان هيخطفها ...
> مع إنه كان بيمثل حاجات تانية بس في المسلسل ده كان مرعب ليا و انا صغير .


*انا اسمع عن المسلسل ده لانه مشهور
بس للاسف ولا مره شوفته
بس ياتري مين الممثل اللي كان يخوفك ده:smile02
اسمة ايه ولا كان حد مش معروف اوي يعني ؟
*
بمناسبه المسلسلات بقا
طبعا كلنا عارفيين مسلسل "عائله شلش "
انا كنت بترعب من الممثله بتاعه المخلل 
مع انها عاديه بس نظرة عنيها كانت بترعبني
وخصوصا لانها كانت بتخلل المخلل تحت السرير:smile02






*وقطيعه محدش بياكولها بالساهل**



*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايوة بقا ياعم الاسكندراني انتا :gun:
> **طبعا ربنا يخليهم ليكي يارب ومش يحرمك منهم ابدا
> ولا من اي حد بتحبيه يارب:94:
> 
> ...


*

لا ما تستغربيش 

الفوبيا برضوا منقولة لإبنى 

نفس النوع و الفصيلة 

وراثة بعيد عنك :w00t:​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 يناير 2015)

اية الناس الغلابة دي 
بيخافوا من حاجة متخوفش اصلا 
انا معرفش اخاف ومش بخاف 
غير من اللي قولت علية في التقييم 
لكن امشي علي الحبل مخافش 
ولو كنت في صحراء لوحدي وفي عز الليل مش بخاف


----------



## geegoo (24 يناير 2015)

جيبتوهولك يا ستي ...
الموضوع خد مجهود بس قلت لازم أعرفك عليه 
اسمه : حسني عبد الجليل 



​


----------



## +Sameh+ (24 يناير 2015)

كنت بخاف اعمل اي حاجة غلط لان ماما دايما كانت تقولي متعملش كدة لو عملت كدة هأكلك الشطة ههههه
كمان كنت زيك كدة بكلفت رجليا وجسمي كلة مش بخلي صباع واحد يبان لاني كنت بحس ان شخص هيلمسني او هيطلع من تحت السرير يسحبني .. 
وبالليل لما كنت بنزل اجيب حاجة كنت بحس ان واحد كدة شرير وشكله يخوف نازل ورايا فكنت باخد السلم جررررررررري ههههه  
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 يناير 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية الناس الغلابة دي
> بيخافوا من حاجة متخوفش اصلا
> انا معرفش اخاف ومش بخاف
> غير من اللي قولت علية في التقييم
> ...



يا واعر .. :08:

وانت وصغير كنت بتمشي ع الحبل ولا ع السلك .:closedeye​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (24 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> يا واعر .. :08:
> 
> وانت وصغير كنت بتمشي ع الحبل ولا ع السلك .:closedeye​


انا اتربيت في منطقة اهلها مش بيخافو 
وكنت بروح الزرع وانا صغير واسمع ضرب النار واشوف الرصاصة وهي طايرة وكانت حمرا 
فمتعودتش اني اخاف اشياء عادية بالنسبة لي 
فهخاف من اية ؟؟؟؟؟
وكنت بطلع اعلي نخلة علشان امسك العصصافير او اليمام اللي فيها وانا صغير 
كنت مبيشفونيش غير لما اجوع واقولهم عايز اكل او ادخل بشوية يمام اخلي الحجة تطبخهم لي 
ههههههههههههههه
يا ابني معرفش اخاف هههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (24 يناير 2015)

شكلوا موضوع التخت (السرير) مشترك 

أنا كنت بخاف يكون تحت السرير شخصيات صغيرة جداً، وكنت قبل ما أنام أحط (أضع) حفايتي بطريقة معينة عشان لمّا أصحى تاني يوم أمد راسي وأتأكد إنو حفايتي بمكانها ، فلو تحركت يبقى أخدوها الأقزام هههه


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

انا شوفت عيال كتير بتخاف من تحت السرير والعفاريت والكائنات الغريبة انما تتزاكا عليهم وتشوف هيطلعوا بليل او لا انت كده مش بتخاف منهم يا تيمو انت بتلعب معاهم ههههه


----------



## joeseph.jesus (24 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> شكلوا موضوع التخت (السرير) مشترك
> 
> أنا كنت بخاف يكون تحت السرير شخصيات صغيرة جداً، وكنت قبل ما أنام أحط (أضع) حفايتي بطريقة معينة عشان لمّا أصحى تاني يوم أمد راسي وأتأكد إنو حفايتي بمكانها ، فلو تحركت يبقى أخدوها الأقزام هههه


انت كنت بتشاهد كارتون السنافر و حكيم القرية و الاقزام و الحاجات دي ولا ايه .؟


----------



## تيمو (24 يناير 2015)

لا أتذاكى إيه ، ده من خوفي كنت بلبس كلسات (جرابات socks) عشان ما يعضوني من إجري 

مش عارف يا جوزيف بس شكلوا الكرتون هو يالي شكّل بمخاوفنا ..


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> لا أتذاكى إيه ، ده من خوفي كنت بلبس كلسات (جرابات socks) عشان ما يعضوني من إجري



ههههههههههههههههههههههه وولا مرة قومت من النوم لقيت صوبع ناقص من صوابعك هههههههه


----------



## تيمو (24 يناير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه وولا مرة قومت من النوم لقيت صوبع ناقص من صوابعك هههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فضحتيني يا سول، أهلي ببصوا علي وبسألوني مالك على شو عم تضحك كده


----------



## soul & life (24 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه فضحتيني يا سول، أهلي ببصوا علي وبسألوني مالك على شو عم تضحك كده



هههههههههههههههه معلش قولهم بدور على صوابعى المسروقة من ايام الطفولة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا ما تستغربيش
> 
> الفوبيا برضوا منقولة لإبنى
> 
> ...


*برضو:w00t:
بس انتي لازم تطمنيه ان دي بتكون هواجس مش اكتر:heat:
*​


ابن يسوعنا قال:


> اية الناس الغلابة دي
> بيخافوا من حاجة متخوفش اصلا
> انا معرفش اخاف ومش بخاف
> غير من اللي قولت علية في التقييم
> ...


*ايوه بجا هم دول الصعيده ياولد عمي
مايخفوش واصل:w00t:
*​


geegoo قال:


> جيبتوهولك يا ستي ...
> الموضوع خد مجهود بس قلت لازم أعرفك عليه
> اسمه : حسني عبد الجليل
> 
> ...


*وياريتك ماجبتوا يا أ. جيجو ده رعبني :w00t:*
*الممثل ده انا عارفاه وشوفته في حاجات كتير
بس مكنتش اعرف اسمة*​


+Sameh+ قال:


> كنت بخاف اعمل اي حاجة غلط لان ماما دايما كانت تقولي متعملش كدة لو عملت كدة هأكلك الشطة ههههه
> كمان كنت زيك كدة بكلفت رجليا وجسمي كلة مش بخلي صباع واحد يبان لاني كنت بحس ان شخص هيلمسني او هيطلع من تحت السرير يسحبني ..
> وبالليل لما كنت بنزل اجيب حاجة كنت بحس ان واحد كدة شرير وشكله يخوف نازل ورايا فكنت باخد السلم جررررررررري ههههه
> ​


*وااو الشطة
وفي امهات كانت ومازالت بتخوف ولادها بالشمعه وبتلسعهم بيها:w00t:
بس بجد واضح ان فيه اجماع ان كل الاطفال كانوا بيخانفوا من موضوع سحب الرجليين ده وهما نايميين*
*وانا اللي كنت مفكراني كده لوحددي:heat:*​


تيمو قال:


> شكلوا موضوع التخت (السرير) مشترك
> 
> أنا كنت بخاف يكون تحت السرير شخصيات صغيرة جداً، وكنت قبل ما أنام أحط (أضع) حفايتي بطريقة معينة عشان لمّا أصحى تاني يوم أمد راسي وأتأكد إنو حفايتي بمكانها ، فلو تحركت يبقى أخدوها الأقزام هههه


*اها فعلا موضوع السرير وشد الرجليين ده مشترك جدا

مين الاقزام دول:w00t:
بس فعلا زي ماقالت نيفو طريقه زكية جدا
عشان تعرف لو الحفايه (البشبش) اتحرك من مكانه يبقا
في قزم حركها:99:
طيب فرضنا حد من افراد الاسره هو اللي حركها بدون قصد
كده تظلم الاقزام حرام:w00t:

*



> وكنت بروح الزرع وانا صغير واسمع ضرب النار واشوف الرصاصة وهي طايرة وكانت حمرا


*يعني ايه تشوف الرصاصه وهي طايرة يارمسيس:w00t:
عايزة اقولك انك قتلتني ضحك:99:
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 يناير 2015)

*



وااو الشطة
وفي امهات كانت ومازالت بتخوف ولادها بالشمعه وبتلسعهم بيها:w00t:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

** ايون انا ماما كانت تخوفنى بالشمعه لما امشى حافيه--- كنت احب امشى حافيه  و اغسل رجلى و منشفهاش كويس و اطلع ابطش و اشوف اثار رجلى هتنتهى امتى ههههههههههههههههه تقوم ماما لقطانى و مزعقه-- لو شوفتك حافيه تانى هلسوعك بالشمعه السخنه---*
*كل مره كان تهديد لحد ما عرفت تمسكنى مره و ولعت الشمعايه و راحت طفياها و انا مش هنسى اللحظات دى هههههههههههههههههههه كنت بعيط و بتشحتف و اترجاها من الرعب-- كنت فكراها هتولع فى رجلى بئا هههههههههههههههه*
*بس يعنى طبعا صعبت عليها و يدوووب بعد تقريبا ما الشمعايا بردت راحت حطاها فى بطن رجلى بس كانت دافيا يعنى متلسوعتش -- بس الرعب بئا انها سخنه كنت بصوووووت راحت قالت لى هو انت بتصوتى من ايه فى شىء لسعك قولت لها لا مفيش هههههههههههههههههههه*
*قالت لى لو عملتيها تانى هلسوعك بجد---*
* فكنت قدامها البس الشبشب و لو مش موجوده اجرى حافيه بردوا هههههههههه*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * ايون انا ماما كانت تخوفنى بالشمعه لما امشى حافيه--- كنت احب امشى حافيه  و اغسل رجلى و منشفهاش كويس و اطلع ابطش و اشوف اثار رجلى هتنتهى امتى ههههههههههههههههه تقوم ماما لقطانى و مزعقه-- لو شوفتك حافيه تانى هلسوعك بالشمعه السخنه---*
> *كل مره كان تهديد لحد ما عرفت تمسكنى مره و ولعت الشمعايه و راحت طفياها و انا مش هنسى اللحظات دى هههههههههههههههههههه كنت بعيط و بتشحتف و اترجاها من الرعب-- كنت فكراها هتولع فى رجلى بئا هههههههههههههههه*
> *بس يعنى طبعا صعبت عليها و يدوووب بعد تقريبا ما الشمعايا بردت راحت حطاها فى بطن رجلى بس كانت دافيا يعنى متلسوعتش -- بس الرعب بئا انها سخنه كنت بصوووووت راحت قالت لى هو انت بتصوتى من ايه فى شىء لسعك قولت لها لا مفيش هههههههههههههههههههه*
> *قالت لى لو عملتيها تانى هلسوعك بجد---*
> * فكنت قدامها البس الشبشب و لو مش موجوده اجرى حافيه بردوا هههههههههه*


بتخافوا من الشمعه 
احنا كنا بنولع الشمع و نطفيه بايدينا  :fun_lol: :new6:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> بتخافوا من الشمعه
> احنا كنا بنولع الشمع و نطفيه بايدينا  :fun_lol: :new6:



هو أنت منهم كمان ..

يا واعر ..:love34:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> انا اتربيت في منطقة اهلها مش بيخافو
> وكنت بروح الزرع وانا صغير واسمع ضرب النار واشوف الرصاصة وهي طايرة وكانت حمرا
> فمتعودتش اني اخاف اشياء عادية بالنسبة لي
> فهخاف من اية ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



هو هزارك مع التعابين والعقارب بيقول إنك مبتخافشي ..

بس وانت صغير كُنت بتخاف..ومتخلنيش أفتن عليك ههههههه

موضوع الرصاصه دا مصدقك فيه..بس بليل لما تضربها ناحية السما بتشوفها بعد ثانيه ولا حاجه وهي منوره وبتختفي بلحظه برضو .

وموضوع النخله دا مصدقو برضو..بس آكيد كنت بتطلعلهم وهم نايمين :t17:

إنتا قلت ع الحاجات العاديه اللي بتحبها..

انا طالع وسط حروب أهليه .. لكن كنت خواف وجبان وبخاف من نقط الميه هههههه

مش هسيبك غير لما تقر .. كُنت بتخاف من ايه وانت بيبي ..:love45:​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (26 يناير 2015)

> يعني ايه تشوف الرصاصه وهي طايرة يارمسيس
> عايزة اقولك انك قتلتني ضحك


عادي يا بنتي .. أنا كنت بمسكها بصباعين وهي طايره واغير مسارها ..
بس رمسيس بيتكلم بجد..الرصاصه بليل وهي طايره بتشوفيها حمرا من السخونه وحاجه بتعمل كدا زيوووووو

ـ ـ ـ

عندي سؤال :

هو ليه كلنا طلعنا علي الخوف..مفيش عيل طلع بلا هواجس من الأهل..غير رمسيس يعني هههه..

هل هتطلعوا ولادكم علي كدا برضو.؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

*حبو ارحمينا شوية يابنتي انتي ايه جيبينك منيين*:new6:
طيب سمعتي عن الامهات اللي كانت بتخوف اولادها
بشكة الدبوس
تيجي الام من دول تشوف ابنها او بنتها بيعملوا حاجه غلط
تقولوا ان عملت كده تاني* هشكشكك*
وفعلا كانت بتشكشكو ياحرام:new6:


> عادي يا بنتي .. أنا كنت بمسكها بصباعين وهي طايره واغير مسارها ..
> بس رمسيس بيتكلم بجد..الرصاصه بليل وهي طايره بتشوفيها حمرا من السخونه وحاجه بتعمل كدا زيوووووو


تمسكها بصباعيين .. وزيوووووو ازاي يعني:t19:
انتوا بتتكلمو بجد ولا حقيقي ياجماعه:fun_oops:


> هل هتطلعوا ولادكم علي كدا برضو.؟


انا اما يكون عندي اولاد في المستقبل اشاء الله
هطلعهم فشر بات مان وسبيدر مان:new6:
​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)

انتوا معانا بالكوكب ده ولا ايه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> انتوا معانا بالكوكب ده ولا ايه


*لا احنا من كوكب اخر
ده في بلاوي بتحصل عندنا اصلا:new6:
*​


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا احنا من كوكب اخر
> ده في بلاوي بتحصل عندنا اصلا:new6:
> *​


اتفضلوا يا أفندم المايك معاكي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]كان عندى 4 -5 سنين تقريباً ...لما نزلت الشارع أتفرج على صوان (سرادق) أنتخابات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل اللى أستوعبته صوت بيجعر من ميكروفون وعمال يقول أولاً ...ثانياً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن أمام السُرادق وقفت عربية لورى وعليها "تباع" بيبص لى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو هكذا تخيلت أنا .....[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفى المساااءءء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت باتفرج على فيلم أبيض وأسمر بطولة "صلاح منصور" وكان سواق لورى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعاه التباع بتاعه " حسن يوسف " – قبل ما يبقى الشعراوى - :t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقصة الفيلم عن سواق اللورى اللى خطف عيل علشان يطلب فدية من أبوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع تنبيهات أمى أثناء المشاهدة ....شاااايفيييين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوعى حد يقولكم تعالوا معايا كلموا ماما عايزاكم أو تعالوا أوديكم لبابا ..فاهميييين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبالليل أشتغل حلم ميكس معايا ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](فى الحلم) عربية لورى معدية عايزة تخطفنى مع ميكروفون الأنتخابات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أولن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...ثانين ..وأنا مرعوب وجريت أستخبيت تحت بير السلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتباع العربية بيشاور عليا بصباعه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قعدت فترة كل ما أشوف عربية لورى معدية يبقى أستهيألى أنها جاية تخطفنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو أنا واقف فى البلكونة فى الدور التالت لو لمحت لورى جاى فى الشارع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجررررى أستخبى جوة الأوضة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ناو ....الحلم لسة فاكره بتفاصيله المدهشة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :love34:[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (26 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]كان عندى 4 -5 سنين تقريباً ...لما نزلت الشارع أتفرج على صوان (سرادق) أنتخابات*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وكل اللى أستوعبته صوت بيجعر من ميكروفون وعمال يقول أولاً ...ثانياً*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن أمام السُرادق وقفت عربية لورى وعليها "تباع" بيبص لى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو هكذا تخيلت أنا .....[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وفى المساااءءء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كنت باتفرج على فيلم أبيض وأسمر بطولة "صلاح منصور" وكان سواق لورى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعاه التباع بتاعه " حسن يوسف " – قبل ما يبقى الشعراوى - :t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقصة الفيلم عن سواق اللورى اللى خطف عيل علشان يطلب فدية من أبوه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع تنبيهات أمى أثناء المشاهدة ....شاااايفيييين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوعى حد يقولكم تعالوا معايا كلموا ماما عايزاكم أو تعالوا أوديكم لبابا ..فاهميييين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وبالليل أشتغل حلم ميكس معايا ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](فى الحلم) عربية لورى معدية عايزة تخطفنى مع ميكروفون الأنتخابات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أولن [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...ثانين ..وأنا مرعوب وجريت أستخبيت تحت بير السلم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتباع العربية بيشاور عليا بصباعه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قعدت فترة كل ما أشوف عربية لورى معدية يبقى أستهيألى أنها جاية تخطفنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى لو أنا واقف فى البلكونة فى الدور التالت لو لمحت لورى جاى فى الشارع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أجررررى أستخبى جوة الأوضة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ناو ....الحلم لسة فاكره بتفاصيله المدهشة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] :love34:[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


حبيبي 








[/FONT]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]






			كنت باتفرج على فيلم أبيض وأسمر بطولة "صلاح منصور" وكان سواق لورى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]ماهو العيب مش [FONT=&quot]من** حضرتك
[FONT=&quot]العيب  علي  اصحاب الفيلم 
  [FONT=&quot]اللي المفروض كانوا كاتبوا عليه +18 طالما فيه لوري*​​*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



**[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]


> *[FONT="]وبالليل أشتغل [COLOR=red]حلم ميكس معايا ... [/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="](فى الحلم) عربية لورى معدية عايزة تخطفنى مع ميكروفون الأنتخابات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT="]أولن [/FONT][/COLOR][/B][B][FONT="]...ثانين ..وأنا مرعوب وجريت أستخبيت تحت بير السلم [/FONT]*​
> ​


*هو العقل الباطل 
انا عارفاه بيفضل يخزن يخزن يخزن في اوهام 
وفي الاخر يطلعها في الاحلام 
صدق اللي سماه عقل باطل صحيح*:fun_lol:




> *[FONT="]قعدت فترة كل ما أشوف عربية لورى معدية يبقى أستهيألى أنها جاية تخطفنى[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]حتى لو أنا واقف فى البلكونة فى الدور التالت لو لمحت لورى جاى فى الشارع*​​ *[FONT="]أجررررى أستخبى جوة الأوضة ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


*طيب الحمد لله انه مابقاش فيه لوري  دلوقتي
وبقا اللوري الموجود حاليا عباره عن نوع من انواع البهارات:new6:

نورت استاذ عبود : )
*​
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> هو هزارك مع التعابين والعقارب بيقول إنك مبتخافشي ..
> 
> بس وانت صغير كُنت بتخاف..ومتخلنيش أفتن عليك ههههههه
> 
> ...


بص يا خريستوفرس 
انا الليبخاف منة انا قولتة في تقييم لواثقة 
ولحد دلوقتي بخاف بس بنسبقة قليلة خالص 
بس بيصعب عليا المنظر 
اا النخل والاشجار وضرب النار مش بخاف منهم 
والرصة الحمراء دي الرصاصة الهندي الطويلة اللي هي في البندقية ام جرار مش الالي 
عارفها


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (26 يناير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> عادي يا بنتي .. أنا كنت بمسكها بصباعين وهي طايره واغير مسارها ..
> بس رمسيس بيتكلم بجد..الرصاصه بليل وهي طايره بتشوفيها حمرا من السخونه وحاجه بتعمل كدا زيوووووو
> 
> ـ ـ ـ
> ...


بص يا خريستوفرس 
دي اللي انا بقصدها اكيد شوفتها وعارفها













واسم الرصاصة 
(خارقة حارقة)
زي اللي تحت دي 
ايتها خدمة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يناير 2015)

انا بقى طول عمري بكره افلام الرعب من وانا صغننة لحد دلوقتي 
مرة غصب عني يا توتة .. ماما كانت بتتفرج ع فيلم رعب ف قولت اجرب اعد اتفرج معاها لانهابتعشق افلام الرعب 

المهم بقى ايه الفيلم ده كان ببحكي عن عرايس لعبة . بتتحول بليل 
وتعد تقطع ف الناس وتقتلهم 
دي صورة من الفيلم 
هي سلسلة افلام اصلا




المهم بقى انا عندي دبدووووب بمووووت فيه ومش بعرف انام من غيره ابدا 
جيت اليوم ده انام 
احسلك ان الدبدوب عمال يبصلي كدة بصاااات غريبة 
وعينه بتلمع ذي العرايس بتاعت الفيلم 
اقوم ايه مقلوبه ومدياله ضهري وكل بقى يا توتة ما يلمسني افتكر انه هيصحى ويجيب سكينة ويقطع فيا حتت حتت ذي الفيلم ده 

قمت بقى صحيت م الرعب وصحيت ماما 
ومش هديت غير لما خليتها فضت درفة دولاب من الهدوم وحبست فيها دبدوبي 
وقفلت عليه بالمفتاح ههههههههههههههه 
واعد كدة حوالي شهرين .. لحد ما اقتنعت انه غلبان ومش هيقتلني ..
هههههههههههههههه 

موضوع تحفة كالعادة يا توتة مواضيعك سكر بجد 
هاجي تاني انا ههههه 
لسة في بلاوي​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 يناير 2015)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
عاوزة اقولك يا موكا ان الفيلم ده كنت بخاف منه 
لحد من كام سنة كده *​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 يناير 2015)

R.O.R.O قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عاوزة اقولك يا موكا ان الفيلم ده كنت بخاف منه
> لحد من كام سنة كده *​



هههههههههههه انا لو لمحته ع اي قناة بقلبه طواااااالي 
ده فيلم رخم اوووووي ههههههههههههه
ومقرف ..


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يناير 2015)

ايوا يا سيكرت عندك حق-- انا عملت نفس عملتك-- مسكت الدباديب و العرايس كلها و روحت قفلاها فى الدولاب-- و المشكله بئا ان فى جزء من الفلم العروسه دى بتقع تحت السرير و تتحول تحت-- و انا اصلا كنت بخاف من تحت السرير -- بقى عندى هلع --- فلم فعلا باااايخ جدا جدا و المهم حتى لو العروسه اتكسرت بردوا كانت تمشى بايد واحده و رجل واحده تسحف علشان تقتل- المثابره ههههههههههههههه فعلا فلم ملهوش لزمه


----------



## وردة من ذهب (27 يناير 2015)

موضووع كتيير حلوو بصراحة انا كنت اخاف من اليهود كتير لانهم قتلوو البابا وانا صغيره وكنت خايفه انهم يقتلوو الماما ويحرمووني منها ويقتلووني 
يسلمو يا عسوولة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> موضووع كتيير حلوو بصراحة انا كنت اخاف من اليهود كتير لانهم قتلوو البابا وانا صغيره وكنت خايفه انهم يقتلوو الماما ويحرمووني منها ويقتلووني
> يسلمو يا عسوولة



*قتلوا باباكى ؟؟
كان فى حرب و لا إيه ؟؟​*


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

يا جماعة هى فلسطينية  مالكم ! ايه ؟!ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2015)

> انا بقى طول عمري بكره افلام الرعب من وانا صغننة لحد دلوقتي


وانا بكرة افلام الرعب برضو
مش لاني بخاف منها اطلاقا
بس لانهاخياليه زياده عن اللزوم ومقرفه



> المهم بقى ايه الفيلم ده كان ببحكي عن عرايس لعبة . بتتحول بليل
> وتعد تقطع ف الناس وتقتلهم


ايون وفيلم "تشاكي" ده بالتحديد انه بكره
مع انه من اشهر افلام الرعب الاجنبي


> قمت بقى صحيت م الرعب وصحيت ماما
> ومش هديت غير لما خليتها فضت درفة دولاب من الهدوم وحبست فيها دبدوبي
> وقفلت عليه بالمفتاح ههههههههههههههه
> واعد كدة حوالي شهرين .. لحد ما اقتنعت انه غلبان ومش هيقتلني ..
> هههههههههههههههه


يالهوي عليكي ياموكي هههههههههههه
طيب حرام عليكي ايه ذنب الدبدوب

تعرفي بمناسبه الدباديب
طلعت اوشاعه من فتره
ان اي بيت بيكون فيه دبدوب
كأنه فيه عفريت
قال ايه ياستي
الدباديب دي بتتحول لعفاريت بليل
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




وقال ايه كمان
كان فيه مره واحده
واقفه بتحمر سمك
راح دبدوبها دخل وراها
ومسك الطاسه بالزيت المغلي اللي فيها
وراح ملبسها في وشها
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



اه صدقيني بكلمك بجد


> موضوع تحفة كالعادة يا توتة مواضيعك سكر بجد
> هاجي تاني انا ههههه
> لسة في بلاوي


ميرسي ياموكتي ربنا يخليكي وانتي اللي سكر
ويلو اكيد مستنياكي اموت انا في البلاوي ياببلاوي 
​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (27 يناير 2015)

ههههههه ضحكتييني ليش ايمتا ما كان في عنا حرب اي من يووم ما اجييت على الدنيا وهو في حرب وظلم وووو 
اي البابا استشهد قتلوو اليهوود  واي انا فلسطيينيه وبفتخر ههههههه متل ما بيقوولوو


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 يناير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ايوا يا سيكرت عندك حق-- انا عملت نفس عملتك-- مسكت الدباديب و العرايس كلها و روحت قفلاها فى الدولاب-- و المشكله بئا ان فى جزء من الفلم العروسه دى بتقع تحت السرير و تتحول تحت-- و انا اصلا كنت بخاف من تحت السرير -- بقى عندى هلع --- فلم فعلا باااايخ جدا جدا و المهم حتى لو العروسه اتكسرت بردوا كانت تمشى بايد واحده و رجل واحده تسحف علشان تقتل- المثابره ههههههههههههههه فعلا فلم ملهوش لزمه


انا نفسي افهم  اما انتوا مش قد تشاكي بتتفرجوا عليها ليه:smile02


وردة من ذهب قال:


> موضووع كتيير حلوو بصراحة انا كنت اخاف من اليهود كتير لانهم قتلوو البابا وانا صغيره وكنت خايفه انهم يقتلوو الماما ويحرمووني منها ويقتلووني
> يسلمو يا عسوولة


حبيبتي 
اللي قولتيه ده صعب جداا
ومش عارفه اقولك ايه صدقيني
ربنا يرحم البابا
ويخليلك الماما يارب
ويبدد مشورة الاشرار

تسلمي انتي ياجميله
نورتي التوبيك
واسفه لو كنت فكرتك بأيام صعبه 
​


----------



## وردة من ذهب (27 يناير 2015)

تسلميلي يا عمري كلك زووء لا عادي حبيبتي متعوودين على هاد الشي


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> تسلميلي يا عمري كلك زووء لا عادي حبيبتي متعوودين على هاد الشي



الله يعيينكم حبيبتى


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 يناير 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> تسلميلي يا عمري كلك زووء لا عادي حبيبتي متعوودين على هاد الشي


 ربنا يصبركم و يكون معكم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> ههههههه ضحكتييني ليش ايمتا ما كان في عنا حرب اي من يووم ما اجييت على الدنيا وهو في حرب وظلم وووو
> اي البابا استشهد قتلوو اليهوود  واي انا فلسطيينيه وبفتخر ههههههه متل ما بيقوولوو



*هو إنتوا على طول فى حرب ؟؟

إنتى من حماس ؟؟
​*


----------



## وردة من ذهب (27 يناير 2015)

لا هلئ الاوضاع تمام انا موو من غزة من الضفة 
بس ما فهمت شو عم تحكي شوو من حماس ما فهمت !!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 يناير 2015)

وردة من ذهب قال:


> لا هلئ الاوضاع تمام انا موو من غزة من الضفة
> بس ما فهمت شو عم تحكي شوو من حماس ما فهمت !!!



*ما تشغليش بالك 

كنت بس عايزة أفهم كيف باباكى أستشهد 

سيبك منى : أنا فضولية​*


----------



## soul & life (27 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما تشغليش بالك
> 
> كنت بس عايزة أفهم كيف باباكى أستشهد
> 
> سيبك منى : أنا فضولية​*



فضولية واحدة بس :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## وردة من ذهب (27 يناير 2015)

هههههههه اي عادي مو مشكله  ما انا متلك فضووليه 
اي كان بوظييفته واستشهد وهو جاي على البييت بابا مواطن عادي 
بس هني بيئتلوو الشجره اللي هيي مجرد شجره يعني بوقت الانتفاضه الكل كان معرض للئتل موو بس المئاوومين


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 يناير 2015)




----------

